# light switches



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I see that Im not the only one who likes to add extra lights to his tractor, but I have never found a good area to put the lights, what have you guys done? 
Here is my most recent idea:
One switch operates the rear strobe, one spare switch, one for the headlight/tail light flashers, and the momentary pushbutton to change the pattern for the headlight/tail lights



















Also, here is my trailer harness wiring, its connected to the flasher box, for those days when im pulling a trailer up the road for some reason or another (not completely wired yet.)


----------

